

The Henry Ford of Books - diodorus
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/01/james-patterson-best-selling-author

======
thinkling
> Indeed, Patterson is to publishing what Thomas Kinkade was to painting

That seems like a better comparison than the Henry Ford one. It's not like
Patterson is making books more affordable for people or radically changing how
books are produced.

------
Turing_Machine
The Stratemeyer Syndicate (responsible for such endless series as Nancy Drew,
Hardy Boys, etc.) had this perfected long before Patterson was even born.

In fact, Stratemeyer and Ford were almost exact contemporaries.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratemeyer_Syndicate](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratemeyer_Syndicate)

------
Nzen
tl;dr A bio on prolific author James Patterson.

~~~
jmiwhite
Thanks; useful enough to be the title.

